

Ninite: Easy PC Setup and Multi-App Installer (from BaseShield, YC W08) - skuzins
http://ninite.com

======
patio11
This is amazing and will probably result in Dell selling me a Windows 7 laptop
about 6 months ahead of schedule, simply because I was not looking forward to
doing a day of setup during which I could get no productive work done.

I seriously wish there was a convenient way to give you whatever the affiliate
commission on a new laptop is.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Here's the opposite of Ninite for new Dell PCs <http://www.pcdecrapifier.com/>

------
iamelgringo
This just saved me hours of time. I'm flying home in a couple of weeks and
reinstalling XP on 5 different computers in two days. I'm going to image the
first HDD to the other 4 computers, but installing all the basic apps with one
installer is a god send. Thanks!

------
utku_karatas2
I hope these guys grow this to be an Appstore/APT alike software channel.
There's definitely a need for that on Windows. Edit: ok, they already did that
<http://baseshield.com/>

------
kbrower
Are you considering ever adding sponsored apps to the list of apps in the free
version?

------
pmjordan
This looks incredibly handy for fresh Windows installs, thank you! Bookmarked
for the next time I install a VM or so.

I just looked up Baseshield, and I'm interested in how the two products fit
together. Does installing stuff with Ninite preclude keeping it up to date
with Baseshield?

------
bayareaguy
I'd love something like this that could install all the windows tools I use on
machines at work: Emacs, Cygwin, Mercurial (TortoiseHG), Sysinternals,
Wireshark, iperf, MySQL & PostgreSQL clients (e.g. pgAdminIII/phpPgAdmin) and
either WAMP or XAMPP. MediaWiki, TrueCrypt and OCS Inventory would be nice
too.

~~~
lupin_sansei
You can suggest new apps to add at the bottom.

Maybe they could deal with too many options by having expandable sections
labelled "Developer" or "DBA" etc?

------
pc
Would love to see a Mac version of this.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Wouldn't that just be a folder?

~~~
pc
If only. A significant fraction of apps use installers.

Regardless, it's much easier to tick checkboxes with Ninite than it is to
individually track files down.

------
chriskelley
Would love to see links to "more info" on the software available directly in
the "Pick your software" lineup. Some of those I've never heard of, and tried
to click on them (multiple times... doh) to find out more.

------
zv
Again changing names... Was previous <http://getvolery.com>

It would be good if somebody replied to my suggestion comments on site.

------
epall
Great, but it's not quite there. I'm a geek--I know what all of these do, but
I think you've got a chance to target people who don't know what they want.
Great job so far!

~~~
prawn
Maybe a way for third-parties to make a Recommended Install List as a base to
start from and promote it. e.g., A List for Web Developers, a Default List, an
Essentials List, etc. Including comments from the list creator (a la Amazon's
wishlists) explaining what the app is and why they use it or chose it for the
list.

e.g., I could create an install list for my family, or for clients.

It's a good idea though.

------
sp332
This is a nice installer, but it doesn't keep programs up to date. The
FileHippo Update Checker is a very small, pretty inconspicuous program that
alerts me to new versions of software I have installed, which means I can turn
off the Adobe, Apple, Java, Google, etc. updaters on my PC.
<http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/>

~~~
DTrejo
Too bad it's still really annoying to turn off all those miscellaneous
updaters.

------
rriepe
Great idea! I'd love to see some more front-end work on the site. You guys
need a logo for sure.

------
AlfaWolph
Nice. But for it to really be _there_, the tools should sync your present
config files, directories, reg settings for each app and optionally apply them
after install. I think that's where your premium account potential lies.

------
jorgem
What's the business model?

~~~
jmtulloss
<http://ninite.com/accounts/premium>

------
ananthrk
The url for BaseShield App Store (in baseshield.com) links to the download. Is
this intentional? (I was expecting to see a list of applications in a webpage)

------
kauschovar
Very nice. I was just starting to work on nearly the same idea. You must have
had the idea before me. It looks good guys. Nice job!

------
JMiao
wow, really wish i had this back when i was on windows, begrudgingly
formatting my hard drive every year. would have saved me so much time and
hassle. nice work!

------
DaniFong
Hey guys, this looks super great :-)

------
shimi
Nice one, good job!

